# Non-res. licenses available Aug 1



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

This is a news release from the GNF:

New Law Affects Nonresident Bird Hunters; Provides Funds for Private Lands 
Program

A bill recently passed by the North Dakota State Legislature provides 
nonresident waterfowl and upland game bird hunters with a new licensing 
structure, and appropriates additional funding for public hunting access to 
private lands.

House Bill 1358, signed into law April 7 by Governor John Hoeven, separates 
the nonresident small game and waterfowl license, creates new fees, and 
establishes the small game license as a 10-day license.

In addition, the bill also commits $3.3 million to the State Game and Fish 
Department's Private Land Open to Sportsmen program for the biennium 
beginning July 1, 2003, and ending June 30, 2005.

The goal is to have 1 million acres of public access to private lands 
available to hunters by 2009. Currently, the department has 300,000 acres 
enrolled in PLOTS. Game and fish has been authorized an additional five 
full-time employees to carry out this effort.

The additional employees will enable the department to better work with 
producers interested in the Private Lands Initiative Program, according to 
John W. Schulz, game and fish private land section leader. "We have several 
new, innovative private lands programs and the additional funding will 
accelerate promotion and implementation of these programs as we build toward 
1 million acres of habitat-based access by the fall of 2009," Schulz said.

Under the new licensing structure, a nonresident small game or waterfowl 
license will each cost $85. Previously, the small game license cost $75, and 
the waterfowl license was an additional $10. With the new law, the small 
game license will not be required for those who only wish to hunt waterfowl. 
Out-of-state hunters who hunt both upland game and waterfowl can purchase 
each license separately.

A small game license entitles a nonresident to hunt upland game for any 
period of 10 consecutive days, or any two periods of five consecutive days. 
A nonresident may purchase more than one small game license per year. The 
2003 small game and waterfowl licenses will go on sale Aug. 1, when the new 
law takes effect.

Also implemented Aug. 1 will be a $5 increase for the habitat stamp. Every 
resident and nonresident hunter will have to pay $10 for the habitat 
restoration stamp, in addition to the $3 general game license fee. Money 
generated by habitat restoration stamp fees will be placed in the game and 
fish private land habitat and access improvement fund, with $5 from each 
stamp allocated to the PLOTS program.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Here is another change passed by both the house and senate yesterday:

A non-res. will no longer be able to buy a 7 day license that was good for the entire state.They will have to get the 14 day license or 2 sevens and choose a zone to hunt in.There will be 3 zones to choose from.They can however buy 2 sevens for the same time period and choose 2 seperate zones at the same time.


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

An amendment to what bill? HB1358 or another?


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Found it. It was stuck into HB1050 (the guide bill).


----------

